# report 3/10



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Fished Bayou Texar late yesterday evening with my nephew down from Kentucky. Wind was up a bit so we fished our way out towards the 3m bridge. Caught two reds, 25 and 27 inches on gold Spoon Rat fly. Also got 6-8 specks in the 14-16 inch range on the same fly in copper and gold. Finished the night at the bridge catching small white trout, no bulls spotted on surface, which was our targeted species. Sorry no photos, cell phone/camera was dead.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet! I want to target some reds on the flats on fly soon.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

nice report. can't wait to get a few days off and catch my first flyrod red (or ANYTHING else that will hit LOL)


----------

